# 我乎然感到一阵厌烦



## panzerfaust0

Hello.  Just wishing to translate "我乎然感到一阵厌烦" into English.

Context:  I was supposed to meet up with this lady for a job interview.  However, as I walked into the mall (that was where the place of work was), I was surrounded by people.  There were lots of noise and activities going around. And suddenly,我乎然感到一阵厌烦 , and I told her I could not take this job.

Thanks.


----------



## ovaltine888

panzerfaust0 said:


> Hello.  Just wishing to translate "我乎然感到一阵厌烦" into English.
> 
> Context:  I was supposed to meet up with this lady for a job interview.  However, as I walked into the mall (that was where the place of work was), I was surrounded by people.  There were lots of noise and activities going around. And suddenly,我乎然感到一阵厌烦 , and I told her I could not take this job.
> 
> Thanks.


a bout of irritation


----------



## yuechu

Does it have to do with "anxiety", or feeling "anxious"? I am just guessing from the context (I am not very familiar with the Chinese words).


----------



## T.D

yuechu said:


> Does it have to do with "anxiety", or feeling "anxious"? I am just guessing from the context (I am not very familiar with the Chinese words).


It could be, but not always.


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> Does it have to do with "anxiety", or feeling "anxious"? I am just guessing from the context (I am not very familiar with the Chinese words).


to feel uncomfortable with the surroundings and do not want to stay any longer.


----------



## SuperXW

或者可以用being annoyed，但是“忽然一阵”我就不会了。


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> Does it have to do with "anxiety", or feeling "anxious"? I am just guessing from the context (I am not very familiar with the Chinese words).


Anxiety and anxious are commonly translated as 紧张 in Chinese, which doesn't give the same feeling with 厌烦 (being annoyed, bothered).


----------



## henter

我会用a spasm of agitation or a pang of vexation. 也许这也可以用beside oneself.



SuperXW said:


> Anxiety and anxious are commonly translated as 紧张 in Chinese, which doesn't give the same feeling with 厌烦 (being annoyed, bothered).


A spasm of 好像翻译成中文可以用来指一阵，比如某种感觉. Ovaltine888提到的bout也差不多这意思.


----------



## gonecar

And suddenly, *a thrill of agitation emerged* and I told her I could not take this job.

Is this Ok?

(By the way, 乎然-  -->  忽然)


----------



## elroy

ovaltine888 said:


> a bout of irritation





henter said:


> a spasm of agitation or a pang of vexation


These do not sound idiomatic to me.



henter said:


> beside oneself


This is idiomatic, but I don’t think it fits the context.



gonecar said:


> a thrill of agitation emerged


This doesn’t fit, because a “thrill” is something positive.

Suggestion:
I was suddenly *overcome with anxiety *and…


----------



## SuperXW

elroy said:


> Suggestion:
> I was suddenly *overcome with anxiety *and…





SuperXW said:


> Anxiety and anxious are commonly translated as 紧张 in Chinese, which doesn't give the same feeling with 厌烦 (being annoyed, bothered).


Does it?


----------



## ovaltine888

我理解在这里厌烦其实更接近是比较mild的厌恶（disgust, revulsion）
如果简单说，其实就是There were lots of noise and activities going around which suddenly made me feel sick.


----------



## henter

其实还有一个英文词ennui也有类似的意思. 这个词的中文意思是厌倦, 不是厌烦. Therein lies the rub-中文的厌烦对应的英文词有好几个选择，包括这里的各位友人提到的。 还有两个词squeamish and queasy也有类似的意思。elroy提到的I'm overcome with anxiety也可以用。我觉得就是个人选择的问题。英国英语中还有一个brassed off 也可以用.


----------



## henter

我的意思是也许没有绝对的答案. 有好几个词可以选择. 完全取决于个人喜好.
还有一个hacked off也有类似的意思


----------



## ovaltine888

ennui其实是法文的bored


henter said:


> 其实还有一个英文词ennui也有类似的意思. 这个词的中文意思是厌倦, 不是厌烦. Therein lies the rub-中文的厌烦对应的英文词有好几个选择，包括这里的各位友人提到的。 还有两个词squeamish and queasy也有类似的意思。elroy提到的I'm overcome with anxiety也可以用。我觉得就是个人选择的问题。英国英语中还有一个brassed off 也可以用.


----------



## henter

ovaltine888 said:


> ennui其实是法文的bored


There you go.


----------



## brofeelgood

ovaltine888 said:


> 我理解在这里厌烦其实更接近是比较mild的厌恶（disgust, revulsion）
> 如果简单说，其实就是There were lots of noise and activities going around which suddenly made me feel sick.



 To be filled with loathing.

"Ennui" is more about feeling listless or being frustrated of being aimless.


----------

